# DNP in Dubai or sending DNP to UAE



## alacritys (Oct 10, 2017)

Hello Guys, I am looking for DNP in Dubai for 3 months without any results. Have someone experience how to send DNP to Dubai or if someone have some contact here? Thank you very much guys!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 10, 2017)

Only in Bangladesh


----------



## stonetag (Oct 10, 2017)

There are way over a billion (that's with a B) people in India, and you come here? How do you say 'eat shit'?


----------



## alacritys (Oct 10, 2017)

stonetag said:


> There are way over a billion (that's with a B) people in India, and you come here? How do you say 'eat shit'?


I dont Underestand you man  Yee there is alot of Indians... I just want to take here some experiences and leave... but now I am finding DNP without any results.. :/


----------



## Jin (Oct 10, 2017)

stonetag said:


> There are way over a billion (that's with a B) people in India, and you come here? How do you say 'eat shit'?


Somebody's grumpy and needs a globe:32 (20):


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 10, 2017)

How the fuk can anyone even THINK of taking DNP while in a place that hot?!


----------



## stonetag (Oct 10, 2017)

Jin said:


> Somebody's grumpy and needs a globe:32 (20):



Is Dubai not in India?...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 10, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Is Dubai not in India?...



Same continent!!! :32 (20):


----------



## stonetag (Oct 10, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Same continent!!! :32 (20):



Well bend me over and call me Shirley, I stand corrected.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 10, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Well bend me over and call me Shirley, I stand corrected.



They both still have a sand and camels


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 10, 2017)

Here's another little fun fact about the two;
Your able to see the sun in both areas....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 10, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Well bend me over and call me Shirley, I stand corrected.



can I sub for Katia? It sounds more exotic....


----------

